# Bella Barista green coffee club



## MikeHag

Just thought I'd share this bulk purchase option. Big discount as a coffee club member. I'd love to know more about the quality assurance involved but the price seems good.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeeclub/proddetail.asp?prod=GBDEC2011%2DBULK18


----------



## ChrisP

Just placed an order tonight. I've had bulk coffee from them before and to be honest it's all pretty good when roasted in your garage at home. Even some of the poorer SO coffees ive had from elsewhere in the past are still more than drinkable when roasted at home.

I went for the £127 package. Around £147 or sommat delivered. Cheap as chips as that will do me the year just about.


----------



## chipbutty

I always get my bulk buys from there. I got the 14kg one back in September. Very tempted to get the December bulk buy but can't justify it!

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## crankhouse

Just received my first greens purchase from BB (after buying my Gene Cafe from them). The lack of info on the labeling is a little disappointing. I'd really like to know what varietal I'm roasting/drinking, what the process used was etc etc. for instance one of the bags is labelled 'Honduras SHB fair trade/organic' and they look pretty uniform and clean (not much gunk on the surface) so can I 'assume' they're from a single region/farm, are wet processed (since that seems to be the predominant method in that country), and are 'Marcala' varietal (since that's the only info google throws up). Great price from Bella Barista nonetheless.

Dave


----------



## B1RMA

Just to add my thoughts, I've just bought a Smart Sandbox from Bella Barista and they gave me a 1 kilo pack of Espirito Santo green beans with the machine They are superb and I'll definitely be buying more as the taste is so smooth. I think I may just purchase a 1 Kilo pack each time until I've sampled a few more.


----------

